# Exploring the eyesore hotel, Oban - July 2010



## lost (Jul 4, 2010)

Almost every town has one, an 'eyesore' which must surely be knocked down right away lest it deflate house prices, drive tourists away, bring on the apocalypse, etc.
This is Oban's, the Argyll Hotel. http://www.pressandjournal.co.uk/Article.aspx/1287733?UserKey=











Some nice period details inside, but a lot of them have been blotted out by insensitive modernisation
















It is in a pretty bad way, but only through what seems like wilful neglect to a characterful old building. 
I bet the "boutique hotel" that replaces it will be much more of a blot...


----------



## Cuban B. (Jul 4, 2010)

It's got a nice enough exterior if a little stripped inside. I saw this on the [email protected] and thought it might have some potential.


----------



## lost (Jul 4, 2010)

It's a bit of a 'monghole' really.


----------



## skeleton key (Jul 7, 2010)

Havnt you seen the hotel inspector
Im sure she could sort the old place out in no time at all  


SK


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Jul 7, 2010)

I quite like the exterior, it might get a bit tiring living near to it though...

M


----------



## lizzibear (Jul 10, 2010)

It's not beyond salvage is it? Would rather see it restored than demolished and rebuilt in a new style. I love the Crow Stepped gable and turret.


----------



## amarisfionn (Jul 10, 2010)

Ok its a bit of an eyesore but it's not that bad, I've seen far worse! 
I really like the stairs


----------



## wolfism (Jul 10, 2010)

Quite like the look of that, Lost: as lizzibear says the crowsteps and pepperpots give it some character. Looks like somebody's done a "Westhall" in the 5th pic.


----------



## urbex13 (Jul 11, 2010)

I love the staircase in shot two and the agree with your sentiment completely, it's a shame the public (or developers) don't seem to


----------



## RichardB (Jul 11, 2010)

The exterior would look quite acceptable with a coat of paint.

Maybe my judgement was clouded because I was with the in-laws but the whole of Oban seemed like an eyesore the last time I was there, an earsore too IIRC.


----------

